# Permission Denied Message: What is that?



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Today I received an Uber X Premium Ride Request and despite my pressing the Partner app to accept the ride multiple times, it continued to flash. Then it stopped and a “Permission Denied” Message was on the screen. The ride request had disappeared. Then, a short time later, I received another ride request from a well known corporate area. It flashed 3 times and then another nessage replaced it, “Request Not Authorized”, and the ride opportunity was gone. Today must have been an Uber technology glitch day, as my first ride showed the rider icon a complete 4 blocks away from where she was actually standing waiting for her pickup. Any ideas? I have already reinstalled the software 3 times in an effort to resolve other associated issues.


----------



## lmarl72936 (Nov 26, 2017)

I got this message too yesterday when I tried to accept a ride.. I too lost the ride opportunity.. Shortly after another ride request came in, and the rest of my night was fine w/ no issues.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Look at this one. I was doing rides before and after this appeared on my screen. I've never received any notification anything was wrong with my car or account.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Drivincrazy said:


> Look at this one. I was doing rides before and after this appeared on my screen. I've never received any notification anything was wrong with my car or account.
> View attachment 233529


In the Northeast, out of state drivers (those not living in the following locations) get that same message as they are not allowed to make pickups in New York, Connecticut, Delaware or Philadelphia (only) in Pennsylvania.


----------

